# 8x or 10x



## Flow Master (Jun 22, 2010)

I will be buying a new set of binos in the next couple of days and don't know if I should get them in the 8x or 10x. If all I'm glassing is within 500 yards is it still worth getting the 10's or should I save the $20 bucks and get the 8's. What would you do. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the Vortex Diamond, just trying to figure out which one.
Glen


----------



## coondog96 (Jun 22, 2010)

Flow Master said:


> I will be buying a new set of binos in the next couple of days and don't know if I should get them in the 8x or 10x. If all I'm glassing is within 500 yards is it still worth getting the 10's or should I save the $20 bucks and get the 8's. What would you do. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the Vortex Diamond, just trying to figure out which one.
> Glen



in my opinion i would spend the extra 20 and go with the tens.whats 20 dollars when you are already going to spend 100-150 anyways.i think you'll be glad when you see the differance.if you don't you'll prob. spend it on something crazy anyway if you are like me.........just sayin


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 22, 2010)

8 power...definitely. Your image will be more stable, field of view wider, and the extra 2x power of a 10 will take a little bit of light gathering away from you at last light compared to the 8X. Regarding resolution, you probably will not be able to notice the difference between 8 and 10.  8's will weigh less and be less cumbersome, should you have to travel any distance, say on an out west hunt walking 10 miles / day. 

I have used binocs for the last 40 years hunting and can say unequivocally that, brand for brand, model for model, 8 will outperform a 10 all day long. My current pair is a set of Swarovoski 8x EL's and I love them. 

Good luck


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with everything that godogs57 said


----------



## Rodonne1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Last year I thought I had my mind made up on a pair of 8x42's and was talked into getting 6x34's instead by a member on here that's given you some great advice on your other post. Only difference is that i only need bino's for 150 yards or less, maybe 200yds. The lower the power the better they are in low light conditions, less they weigh and are smaller. If you're really going to need them out to 500 yards the majority of the time then you should get the 10x's, IMO. Good Luck!


----------



## high tech. hunter (Jun 23, 2010)

8's


----------



## fellybbob (Jun 23, 2010)

10x


----------



## wareaglejim (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree with the above if you are only using the glass here in the south. I use mine out west where long distance, sometimes very long distance, is the norm. My glasses are 10x42 Vortex Razors. "Au"some product.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 25, 2010)

8 is enough IF you have a wide lense.  A pr of 8X56 wll show a whole lot more than a pr of 10X40's.  The wider the objective, the more light they gather


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 25, 2010)

10s will show any hand shake more so than 8s. I use both.

A tip to help, keep your elbows down rest your thumbs on your cheeks and have your forefingers on your eyebrows. Use your middle finger to focus. Sounds weird but it really stabilizes your hold and allows you to use higher magnification with out a rest. If you're glassing long distances, use a monopod to support the nocs. You can hold steadier and longer. 

For most of GA 8s will probably be better.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd go with the 8's.


----------



## Razorback (Jun 29, 2010)

Some good advice so far.

Just a bit more to add;
The first number is the magnification ( okay most of us know that already).
The second number refers to the objective lens (first lens diameter in mm).  The bigger the number the larger the diameter of the objective.  The larger the objective the more light they let in.*

*But the magnification has an effect on how much light is reaching your eye.  The light that reaches your eye is measured by the 'exit pupil diameter.  The larger the EP the more light reaches your eye.  Also eyes vary on how much they will dilate.  Older eyes will only dilate so much compared to younger eyes  So a pair of 8x42 let in more light than a pair of 10x50's.  42 / 8 = 5.25 EP diameter, 50 / 10=5.0 EP

The other features that have not been mentioned are weight, _you got tote them around**_
what the bino's are made of, _magnesium is really nice, poly carbonate is nice but not my first choice for long life-just being picky here_
rigidity, _stiffer frames hold up through the years_
eye-cup types, _do you wear eye glasses?_
diopter adjustments, _do the turn smoothly & stay in place or do they have little detents as you turn them?_
how well the 2 tubes stay aligned, _big time critical as you go up in magnification plus if the tubes are miss aligned you will get a quick head ache looking through them, very few cheap binos are aligned worth a crap._
water proof,  _will you hunt in the rain?_
deet proof  _some rubber & plastic will melt under deet, I've got a trashed watch & other stuff because of deet._
and any other little details that make spending $$$ worth it.

**use the bino straps the wear the weight of the binos across your shoulders & made of neoprene or elastic, this really makes the heavy binos easy to tote

I look binos as a purchase I only want to make once & have them last for many decades not just a season or two.  YMMV

Razor

PS 
I'm in the photo biz & good glass is a must so I can be a snob when it comes to glass of any kind.  I use a pair of Canon 7x42's WP & absolutely beat the fool out of these & they still perform.  When I bought these, they were the best pair I looked through for the $160 I paid for them.  I looked through Pentax, Canon, Minox & Leica.  The Pentax's & Leica's had binos I really loved but at the time I could not justify the $$$ for them.


----------



## Local Boy (Jun 29, 2010)

I have 8's for the woods, 10's for power lines, etc.  If I had to pick one, I'd go with 8.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 29, 2010)

Go with the 8's.  They are even plenty for out west, and perfect for GA.  If you can afford 2 pairs, then go with a pair of 6-7X and a pair of 10's.  Otherwise, go with one set of 8X's.   Like others have said, you will have visibly more hand shake with the 10's that will hurt the clarity of the bino's.  The 8X's should have a better FOV as well.  My first pair of good bino's was a pair of Minox 10x43 HG's.  I absolutely love these bino's, but due to the hand shake when glassing closer distances, I would get eye fatigue when glassing for hours on end.  I then got a pair of Minox 6.5 IF's.  The IF's glass is supposidly not as good as the HG's, but I absolutely LOVE the 6.5's.  There is no hand shake, and at 150-200 yards they are visibly better when glassing.  Out past 200+ yards the hand shake starts to go away and the 10X HG's start to shine.  My dad has a pair of Swaro 8x32 EL's.  All I can say is wow.  The 8X is perfect for a person who wants to use 1 pair of bino's.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 29, 2010)

I recently bought a pair of Vortex binoculars based on  what I read here on Woody's.  I looked on line to see the nearest dealer.  Believe it or not, it was a "Bird Watchers Supply" dealer in Marietta.  I went in just to look at the different models and powers, but fully intended to get the 10 power ones.  After comparing the 8X to the 10X, (outside the store, a must for determining how good binos are..store lights don't give you a true representation) there was no question...The 8X.

The 8X's had a much better field of view, and were WAY less shakey.  I also found the extra 2 power did not add much at all.  By the way, their price matched the cheapest
price I found on line.  Bought them right there. Good luck


----------



## Flow Master (Jul 6, 2010)

Got the Vortex Diamondback 8x42 and I love them.

Thanks for all the input.
Glen


----------



## hogman3 (Aug 16, 2010)

*power*

Go with the 10x


----------



## deadend (Aug 16, 2010)

10x has way too much hand shake for me.  I like the 8x and have never felt underpowered even when elk hunting glassing for hours on end at long distances.


----------

